# Facet Biotour 2000



## Jay81 (Jun 26, 2015)

I am hoping someone can help me determine approximate value of this vintage road bike I picked up recently. It is a Facet Biotour 2000. I did some research and there's not a lot of info online but this is what I found. They were made sometime around 1979-1981 by an auto parts manufacturer in Tulsa Oklahoma. Apparently they didn't sell many to the public and most ended up being sold to employees in Tulsa and Detroit. Someone has changed the seat and handlebars. Some of the features include lugged frame, Shimano shifters, derailleurs, and rear hub, Suzue front hub, Dia-Compe center pull brakes, and Takagi crank. It is a 53cm frame and 27" rims. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know enough about the Detroit market to give you an accurate price but I believe it is going to be quite low. It's an entry level bicycle with a hi-tensile steel frame, steel rimss and stem mounted friction shifters. Those are the  type of features that make most people pass on a bicycle. For a little over a $100 they can go to the local x-mart and get a new bicycle with lighter wheels, more gears and indexed shifting. If you want an accurate valuation, I suggest you try the C&V Appraisals forum at Bikeforums.net. There are a lot of people over there who specialize in this sort of thing.


----------

